# Getting Lip Balm Labels to Stick



## Thistle Creek Honey (Jan 20, 2013)

We're trying to find the best labels that will stick and stay stuck to the round lip balm tubes.  We tried labels made from onlinelabels.com and they worked as well as post-it-notes.  We then tried printing on paper and using different glue sticks, but they only worked slightly better.  We then tried spray adhesive and that worked OK, but there was some some running of label colors from the wet adhesive.  We are shrink wrapping the tubes, so that helps, but sometimes the shrink wrap comes all the way off when opening and the label then comes off too.

Any Help???


----------



## Sammi_552 (Jan 20, 2013)

I've read from others here to wipe your tubes with rubbing alcohol, let them dry, and apply your labels. Hope this helps!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 20, 2013)

The only thing that I find to work is taking clear packing tape to it!


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Jan 20, 2013)

I do the rubbing alcohol trick and use kraft paper labels covered with clear packing tape. You can try the weatherproof labels - they may work better for you.


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 20, 2013)

Maybe you're using too much spray adhesive on your labels if they are running.  It's a small paper, a single 1/2 second spray should do.


----------



## Thistle Creek Honey (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks all for the replies.  I'll try the rubbing alcohol on our next batch.


----------



## cestbeaucreations (Apr 13, 2013)

*Labeling lip balms TOUGHY!!*

Did the alcohol trick work for your labels on lip balm? I have tried and tried to make mine stick with that trick but it never works for me! I drench those puppies in alcohol too and wait for them to dry  Anyone have any more tips or tricks besides the tape? Thank you!:wave:


----------



## misskat22 (Apr 14, 2013)

I use the tape too, so far it seems to be the best way to get them to stick! I'm making some more tomorrow so I'll try out the alcohol and see how that works.


----------



## FGOriold (Apr 14, 2013)

Have you tried the Aggressive White Matte Labels from Online Labels?  I have very good luck with those labels on lip balm tubes.


----------



## Lindy (Apr 14, 2013)

I do a full wrap...


----------



## Miz Jenny (Apr 14, 2013)

I've had this problem, too. Today, I sprayed with alcohol. Haven't applied the labels, yet. Will report back with results.


----------



## Miz Jenny (Apr 14, 2013)

I applied the label around the tube, instead of length of the tube, and it stuck perfectly. Time will tell...


----------



## cestbeaucreations (Apr 16, 2013)

I did the alcohol trick, placed laminate like strips on top of the label and JUST to make certain they would last in this Louisiana humidity I also placed a strip of packing tape on them! So far so good!!!! Thank you all for your tips! Let us see how well these hold up at the Springfest!!


----------



## vec (Apr 28, 2013)

Do the matte labels smear when you place them on your tubes? I have had problems with uncoated labels on my lotions and body butters...


----------



## Spicey477 (Jan 15, 2014)

Any updates on those of you who have used different labels if they have worked  (sticking, staying, aligning) without using packing tape over them? I would like to order some (I get my normal labels from onlinelabels waterproof laser) but am afraid to click order with the fear they will be a disaster!


----------



## marghewitt (Jan 15, 2014)

I have never had a problem with the labels I make from full size sticker sheets from Online labels. I don't buy labels for the tubes I just print out full sheets of my labels and cut them out.


----------



## soap_rat (Jan 15, 2014)

I bought the Onlinelabels lip balm labels (waterproof laser).  I plan to try something else, but they stick well if you:
1. wipe the tube beforehand (I didn't do alcohol, just a micro cloth).

2. Don't lift the label off several times trying to get it lined up straight.
If you put important info , like your logo, right at the edge of the label, that makes lining it up perfectly more important.  Move it down towards the middle of the label and you can get away with being sloppier.
Some labels that I repositioned several times started to peel off.  I carefully applied superglue with a toothpick and saved them.

3. The label must wrap around onto itself in order to stay.  I thought I would avoid the problem of poor lineup (overlapping sloppily) by trimming a little off the label.  All of those labels lifted right off.  Perhaps I could have saved them with superglue, but it happened at a fair and I relabeled them quickly.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 15, 2014)

Alcohol works to get off the spilled lip balm, but I have not found that it makes the labels stick better. I just use Avery address labels and I put a piece of clear packing tape on top.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 15, 2014)

Avery or 3M 2x4 weatherproof labels stick great and you can get 2 lip balm labels per label. So it give 20 labels per page. Does take a little formatting to make the label and you will have to cut a couple of edges, but with a paper cutter it is simple. Although I usually just use a pair of scissors since it goos up my Roto Trim rotary cutter. These stick so well you will not like it if you ever need to remove the label. They will come off at first pretty easy but once the glue has set they stick


----------



## Spicey477 (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks all! Cmzaha, what worries me about that is that I have a horrible time formatting the text and graphics on my labels anyways...let alone if I had to account for space that needed to be cut (an aside...I am finding it painfully difficult to think outside the box on some aspects such as labeling! Geesh!)

SoapRat, thank you for the tips. I have the same issues with my other waterproof labels from them, once they have been lifted they are hard to recover. My ocd kicks in when my mom is doing my labels without her glasses on :/


----------



## Neve (Jan 15, 2014)

So far I have only used the label sheets that Bulk Apothecary sell. They dudded me one sheet and refused to send it,  so I am out of labels. I would love to know what brand they are because they work great.


----------

